# [SOLVED] Hal i ntfs-3g

## Garrappachc

Witajcie,

pytanie mam - pendrive, system plików: ntfs. Hal (w każdym razie - gnome) montuje go ze złym sterownikiem - który powoduje, że nie mogę zapisywać na owym pendrivie nic. Pomaga dopiero ręczne zamontowanie z opcją -t ntfs-3g. Jak powiedzieć halowi, że ten zły sterownik jest "be" i żeby korzystał z tego "okej"?

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------

## one_and_only

Hmm, jak masz ntfs3g z USE="hal" to powinieneś mieć plik /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-ntfs3g.fdi i powinno być wszystko OK, ale skoro nie jest, to daj w /etc/conf.d/hald HALD_VERBOSE="yes" i zobacz co się dzieje jak podłączysz pendrive'a.

----------

## Garrappachc

Właśnie ten pliczek w /etc/hal/fdi/policy mam.

----------

## ArnVaker

Zawsze możesz wywalić z jajka obsługę ntfs i jechać tylko na fuse + ntfs-3g.

----------

## rapidus

Spróbuj znaleźć opcje montowania w gconf i tam zmień sterownik.

----------

## mbar

 *ArnVaker wrote:*   

> Zawsze możesz wywalić z jajka obsługę ntfs i jechać tylko na fuse + ntfs-3g.

 

To akurat nic nie da w tym wypadku.

----------

## Garrappachc

Hm... Gdzie to w gconfie jest?

----------

## rapidus

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Hm... Gdzie to w gconfie jest?

 

powinno być gdzieś w "system/storage" - nie sprawdzę tego bo już nie mam gnoma.

----------

## Garrappachc

O, jest  :Wink: 

Mam tak: system -> storage -> default_options

 -> ntfs:

```
fstype_override   |  ntfs-3g

mount_options     |  [umask=222]
```

-> ntfs-3g

```
mount_options     |  [locale=]
```

Co trzeba zmienić?

----------

## rapidus

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> O, jest 
> 
> Mam tak: system -> storage -> default_options
> 
>  -> ntfs:
> ...

 

Hmm, a nie ma gdzieś osobnej opcji montowania usb?

----------

## Garrappachc

Nie widzę.

----------

## rapidus

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Nie widzę.

 

Może  google pomoże.

Edit

dodaj do mount option rw lub osobna wartosc string rw:

udalo mi sie znalesc stary .gconf

```

.gconf/system/storage/default_options/ntfs>> cat %gconf.xml

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<gconf>

        <entry name="fstype_override" mtime="1240653157" type="string">

                <stringvalue>ntfs-3g</stringvalue>

        </entry>

        <entry name="mount_options" mtime="1240653250" type="list" ltype="string">

                <li type="string">

                        <stringvalue>umask=222</stringvalue>

                </li>

                <li type="string">

                        <stringvalue>user</stringvalue>

                </li>

                <li type="string">

                        <stringvalue>rw</stringvalue>

                </li>

                <li type="string">

                        <stringvalue>locale=pl_PL.utf8</stringvalue>

                </li>

        </entry>

</gconf>

```

----------

## ArnVaker

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=310447

To nie hal nawet, a jakieś inne ustrojstwo :) Używasz tego jeżeli masz flagę gdu na gvfs.

BTW, wywaliłem już całkiem hala i póki co wszystko wydaje się działać prawidłowo.

----------

## mbar

Na bugzilli znalazłem takie rozwiązanie (działa):

Utworzyć plik /etc/udev/rules.d/99-ntfs3g.rules i wpisać w nim:

```
ENV{ID_FS_TYPE}=="ntfs", ENV{ID_FS_TYPE}="ntfs-3g"
```

----------

## Garrappachc

Dzięki, pomogło ;]

SOLVED.

----------

